# Travelling to Italy in January



## almeyrick (May 12, 2009)

I am hoping to travel to Milan in January running down from Calais through Belgium, Luxemborg, Switzerland and the Gottard tunnel. Would I need to carry snow chains compulsary for this route ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Snow chains*

Hi

As far as I know, assuming you are sticking to the motorways, then no. Check with the AA or RAC though, or the relevant department with the CC or CCC.

I got horrendously caught out last December though with severe delays in Belgium, Luxembourg and a non moving A2 motorway in Switzerland.

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Russell et al. Permit me to contradict you, and advise chains or snow tyres if you intend going Namur - Arlon. Can get tricky thru the Ardenne in Jan/Feb.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Snow*

Eddie - you could well be right, silly bugger here did not have any though. I cannot recall ever having them on coaches either in the winter.

Is it a recommendation or a legal requirement?

The route you mention was where I got absolutely hammered last December.

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Don't motorhomes look fab in snow! Think they look good any weather actually ...



oooom am all loved up

Greenie :lol:


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We are travelling down to lake maggiore (north west of Milan) at the beginning of January but planning to travel from Calais down through France and decide en route at what point we go across to either Switzerland or if necessary further south and directly into Italy(depending on weather conditions) in the hope of avoiding the potential of snow problems. Are we deluding ourselves that this will work?


----------

